# New video Mud racing Short Documentary



## Litmmpro (Jun 23, 2011)

Check out this project I did for school tell me what you think 

Mud Racing on Vimeo


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

pretty cool!


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Pretty sweet, I like it. Nice work.


----------



## rrsi_duke (Mar 1, 2010)

I like it. really nice


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

I like it. Good job


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Great job. What kind of mark did you get?


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice video. Good work bud


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

great work hope they gave u a good grade on it​


----------

